# Dayton twin flex



## Miyata FL. (Dec 29, 2017)

https://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/atq/d/1939-twin-flex-dayton-bicycle/6414339332.html


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## bobcycles (Dec 29, 2017)

decent deal!  But WHAT is that TANK?


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 29, 2017)

I'll take it.


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 29, 2017)

Miyata FL. said:


> https://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/atq/d/1939-twin-flex-dayton-bicycle/6414339332.html
> View attachment 730168



Yours by chance?


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 29, 2017)

bobcycles said:


> decent deal!  But WHAT is that TANK?



Rollfast long tank maybe?


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 29, 2017)

We've seen this bike before. I think it might be a  Shelby tank. Good deal though. 
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/♫-dayton-♫-twin-flex-♫-prewar-twinflex-bicycle-♦for-sale-or-trade♦.66290/


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 29, 2017)

Anyone know if he's a caber?


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 29, 2017)

Like I said in previous posts about this bike--there is a whole lotta wrong going on here. That said not a bad price if you want to do a custom or rat but will take some real money if you wanta make it right. V/r Shawn


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 29, 2017)

I was surfing to Craigslist the other day and saw it for sale.  I think it's a great price for what is there.


----------



## Miyata FL. (Dec 29, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> Yours by chance?



Not my bike i saw it about two weeks back and now today, i thought a fellow caber could give it some tlc.
Found @Robertriley post: Poor Man Twin Flex. Apparently the bike sold for $1,325 on ebay about a year back.


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 29, 2017)

Miyata FL. said:


> Not my bike i saw it about two weeks back and now today, i thought a fellow caber could give it some tlc.
> Found @Robertriley post: Poor Man Twin Flex. Apparently the bike sold for $1,325 on ebay about a year back.
> 
> View attachment 730358
> View attachment 730359



lol...that was my old post.  I still think it's a good buy for the price.


----------



## then8j (Dec 29, 2017)

What is the difference between the 1939 and 1940? Is there a price difference?


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 29, 2017)

then8j said:


> What is the difference between the 1939 and 1940? Is there a price difference?



1940 is the Big lit tank ones


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 29, 2017)

then8j said:


> What is the difference between the 1939 and 1940? Is there a price difference?



Add a zero to the price.


----------



## z-bikes (Dec 30, 2017)

I think it's priced right at the top of it's value since so many parts are incorrect. It would depend on what you could sell the incorrect parts for to offset the price of the right ones. Pretty sure it's not a 40 frame. The earlier (38-39) frames either a straight downtube or slightly curved one like this frame. The 40 frame has a more pronounced S shaped downtube and a welded on kickstand. However, it does have the wider top truss rod bracket from a 40 spring fork.


----------



## z-bikes (Dec 30, 2017)

The rusty frame on top is an earlier Dayton/Huffman frame and the blue & white one is a 40. While these aren't twinflex frames the difference in the downtubes and the welded on kickstand still applies.


----------



## then8j (Dec 30, 2017)

This one has the 1940 front Springer that could be used this a big tank, correct?


----------



## z-bikes (Dec 30, 2017)

then8j said:


> This one has the 1940 front Springer that could be used this a big tank. If I’m not mistaken, I had a little schooling on it recently.



That's correct about the springer but the frame has a head badge so it wouldn't have had the lit tank. It's hard to tell how much of this bike was assembled from different bikes.


----------



## bike (Jan 2, 2018)

that bike was a frame and fork too much in my opinion
not all 40s were big tank- oh well once on the net true forever


----------

